# sulcus fixation of intraocular lens



## dbykov (Nov 26, 2008)

If anyone can help me with CPT codes for subluxation of Crystalens eye. 
Phacoemulsification combined with pars plana vitrectomy and sulcus fixation of intraocular lens.
Thank you


----------

